# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή > Συνταγές αυγοτροφής >  Η δική μου αυγοτροφή...

## amaidonis

Το ΤΟΛΜΗΣΑ τελικά...  :Happy: 
Έκανα κάτι ΑΠΛΟ... μάλλον δεν είναι "πλήρης", αλλά είναι μια πρώτη δοκιμή...

2 αυγά σφιχτά (χωρίς το τσίφλι)
4 κσ βρώμη (quaker)
4 κσ ρυζάλευρο
4 κσ φρυγανιά τριμμένη (σχεδόν σκόνη)
1 κγ μέλι
1 κγ θυμάρι

"χτύπημα" στο Multi για 30-40sec

και τα δύο καναρίνια την δέχτηκαν με ευχαρίστηση.   :: 



Παρακαλώ, τα σχόλιά σας! :wink:

----------


## jk21

Μονο ασβεστιο της λειπει .Ειτε βραζεις καλα και θρυμματιζεις εστω το τσοφλι απο ενα αυγο ή βαζεις λιγο βρωμη παραπανω και 1 κουταλακι γαλα χαμηλων λιπαρων (υψηλης παστεριωσης για να ειναι μακρυτερης διαρκειας ) για να την αφρατεψεις χωρις να λασπωσει 

θα προτιμουσα ειτε νιφαδες βρωμης αντι φρυγανια (επεξεργασμενο προιον ) ,ειτε σιμιγδαλι σιτου χοντρο 

ρυζαλευρο μονο αν ειναι αυτο για τα μωρα το ενισχυμενο με πρεβιοτικα και βιταμινες (γιωτης ) αλλιως δεν αξιζει η προσθηκη του απλου ρυζαλευρου ,καθοσον ειναι χαμηλοτερο ποιοτικα πρωτεινικα  απο τη βρωμη και το σιταρενιο σιμιγδαλι

βαλε μας και καμμια φωτο

----------


## amaidonis

Χαχαχαχα!!! Μας "γειώσατε" Κε Δημήτρη μας!  :Fighting0029: 

Για ασβέστιο στην επόμενη βερσιόν έλεγα θα προσθέσω τριμμένο σουπιοκόκκαλο.

Το ρυζάλευρο είναι για μωρά.

----------


## jk21

δεν σε γειωσα καθολου !!! μια χαρα αυγοτροφουλα εφτιαξες !!! απλα σαν προτασεις βελτιωσης (που ζητησες ) και οχι κριτικη ,συμπληρωσα καποιες απο κατω  :: 

δεν ξερεις ποσο χαρουμενο με κανει ,καθε προσπαθεια μελους ,να απαγκιστρωθει απο τις ετοιμες προτασεις των εταιριων ,οσο αυτες επιλεγουν να μην διευκρινιζουν τι ειναι τα λεγομενα bakery products , τα egg products ,τα *fats* and oils και γιατι η αναγκη προσθηκης ζαχαρης στα σκευασματα τους 

η προσθηκη τριμμενου σουπιοκοκκαλου ,μπορει να γινει και τωρα (πως δεν το σκεφτηκα σαν προταση προσθηκης ασβεστιου  :Anim 55:   )

1 κουταλι κοφτο (του γλυκου )  τριμμενου σουπιοκοκκαλου ειναι μια χαρα στα 100 γρ αυγοτροφης ,αλλα αν θες για να εισαι σιγουρος για την αποδοχη ,ξεκινα απο καπως λιγοτερο

----------


## amaidonis

ΔΕΚΤΑ τα "γειώματα"! χαχαχαχα!!! ΠΛΑΚΑ έκανα γιατί ξέρω οτι οι περισσότεροι εδω μέσα έχουμε χιούμορ!!!  :: 

Σουπιοκόκκαλο θα μπεί την επόμενη φορά γιατί τώρα η περισσότερη τροφή έχει παγώσει ήδη!

Πάντως σουπιοκόκκαλο έχουν ούτως ή άλλως μόνιμα διαθέσιμο...

----------


## Gardelius

Πολύ καλή Αποστόλη !!!!

----------


## amaidonis

UPDATE!

2 αυγά σφιχτά (χωρίς το τσόφλι)
4 κσ βρώμη (quaker)
4 κσ ρυζάλευρο
4 κσ φρυγανιά τριμμένη (σχεδόν σκόνη)
1 κγ μέλι
1 κγ θυμάρι

εξτρά
1 κσ ελαιόλαδο
1 κσ ΒΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ μείγμα φασκόμηλο-λουίζα-δυόσμο
3 κγ τριμμένο σουπιοκόκκαλο

"χτύπημα" στο Multi για 30-40sec

----------


## ninos

Καλοφαγοτη να ειναι  :Happy:

----------


## an.nicolaou

Σχεδόν πάντα χρησιμοποίούσα έτοιμες αυγοτροφές. πρόσφατα πρόσθετα rusk ή κους κους για να είναι πιο αφράτη.  Η αυγοτροφή αυτή έπρεπε να αλλαχτεί το μεσημέρι γιατί χαλούσε ή σκλήρηνε. Δυστηχώς φέτος πρέπει να βάζω την αυγοτροφή στα πουλία το βράδυ και να την συμπληρώνω το επόμενο βράδυ λόγο εργασίας. είχα φτιάξει στο παρελθόν κάποιες αυγοτροφές αλλά όλες χρειάζονταν να αλλάχτουν το μεσημέρι. βλέποντας την συγκεκριμένη αυγοτροφή μου άρεσε αλλά διαιροτούμε κατα πόσο θα άντεχε τουλάχιστο ένα 24 ωρο.  προσπάθησα να φτίαξω και ένα κεικ αυγοτροφή μια φορά αλλά η όλη διαδικασία ήταν πολύ χρονοβόρα και δυστηχός σε περίοδους αναπαραγωγής χρειάζομαι περίπου 400γρ αυγοτροφή την ημέρα. καμια ίδέα????

----------


## jk21

Ανδρεα αν αφησεις το αυγο 15 λεπτα σιγουρα και αν με τα υλικα που προσθεσεις η υφη της δεν ειναι πολυ αφρατη προς το λασπωδες αλλα προς το στεγνο (με λιγη παραπανω τριμμενης βρωμης δεν χανεις σε πρωτεινη σημαντικα ,γιατι εχει αυξημενη ποσοτητα των αμονοξεων που μας ενδιαφερουν αυτη την περιοδο )
η αλλοιωση του αυγου καθυστερει  ( λογω μειωμενης υγρασιας )  και θα εισαι οκ ,ειδικα αν εχεις μεσα ριγανη και θυμαρι για επιπλεον αντιβακτηριακη και συντηριτικη δραση  οπως θα δεις στο ποστ 47 εδω (αλλα και σε πολλα αλλα σημεια του θεματος )
Σκευάσματα με βότανα για την πρόληψη ασθενειών των πτηνών

αρκει η αυγοτροφη που θα δινεις ,ειτε να ξεπαγωνει εκεινη την ημερα ή να ειναι φτιαγμενη εκεινη την ημερα ,για τα μεγιστα σωστα αποτελεσματα .Αν ειναι ξεπαγωμενη κανενα τριημερο ή ειναι φρεσκια συντηρημενη σε ψυγειο για κανενα 3ημερο ,σιγουρα δεν κρατα ολη την ημερα

----------


## an.nicolaou

Δημήτρη δεν θα σκληρήνει μέχρι το επόμενο απόγευμα?

----------


## an.nicolaou

Δημήτρη ρίγανη θρυματιζουμε μόνο το ανθος η και τα φύλλα; εγω τους δίνω φρέσκα κλωνάρια. Φυσικά στην αυγοτροφή θα μπει αποξηραμενη. Το ιδιο ισχύει και για τα άλλα βοτανα μιας και εχω βασιλικο, θυμαρι, δεντρολίβανο και ριγανι στην αυλη μου.

----------


## jk21

αυτο θα το δεις με μια δοκιμη αναλογα με την  υφη και την υγρασια που θα εχει και τα υλικα που εσυ θα  βαλεις 

ριγανη και τα φυλλα

----------


## an.nicolaou

Θα αγορασω τα υλικα και θα κανω μια δοκιμη. Ο στοχος είναι να ζυμωνω μια φορα την εβδομάδα.  Ευχαριστώ θα σας ενημερώσω για τα αποτελέσματά. ?

----------


## an.nicolaou

σήμερα έφτιαξα την πιο κάτω αυγοτροφή




υλικά
75 γρ βρώμης
1 γρ ριγανη
1/2 γρ θυμάρι
1/2 γρ βασιλικός
1 κγ μέλι
2 αυγά
1/2 τσόφλι αυγού
έδωσα το 1/2 στις κλούβες των καναρινιών.
σε 2 κλούβες έβαλα μόνο τη δική μου αυγοτροφή στις άλλες 2 την ανάμιξα με του εμπορίου
Μέχρι αύριο το απόγευμα θα σας πω αν το έφαγαν.

----------


## an.nicolaou

Βρίσκομαι στην ευχάριστη θέση να σας πω ότι τα καναρίνια μου εφαγαν ολη την αυγοτροφή.  Αύριο θα βγαλω απο την κατάψυξη και την υπόλοιπη για να τους την δωσω. Αναμενω προτάσεις για βελτιωση. Ευχαριστώ..

----------


## jk21

αν η υφη ειναι τετοια που μεχρι να τελειωσει ,δεν αλλαζει η οσμη της οχι προς κατι ουδετερο ,αλλα κατι ασχημο ,εισαι μια χαρα και μην αλλαζεις τιποτα 

σε συγκριση με την αναμικτη με ετοιμη ,πως ειδες την αποδοχη;

----------


## an.nicolaou

Δημήτρη εφαγαν και τις 2 το ιδιο. Την είχα βάλει και σε μικρά καναρινια αλλά δεν την προτίμησαν.

----------


## jk21

καμμια; τοτε την θελουν πιο αφρατεμενη καπως .θα μαθουν απο τα αλλα

----------


## Pidgey

Έκανα σήμερα τη συγκεκριμένη με κάποιες μικρές τροποποιήσεις σε σχέση με του Αποστόλη:

Υλικά:
1 αυγό ολόκληρο και από το 2ο χρησιμοποίησα τα 3/4 αντί για ολόκληρο (στο χτύπημα το έβαζα σταδιακά σε κομμάτια και προς το τέλος φοβήθηκα μη λασπώσει.)
4 κσ βρώμη (quaker)
4 κσ ρυζάλευρο
4 κσ cracker σικάλεως αντί φρυγανιάς
1 κγ ρίγανη αντί για θυμάρι
[μέλι δεν έβαλα]

εξτρά
1 κσ ελαιόλαδο
1 κσ αποξηραμμένο φασκόμηλο - δυόσμο - βασιλικό αντί για το ΒΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ μείγμα φασκόμηλο-λουίζα-δυόσμο
3 κγ τριμμένο σουπιοκόκκαλο

Είναι πλήρης με τα υλικά που έβαλα τα για να τη χρησιμοποιώ γενικότερα ως αυγοτροφή και προς το παρόν κυρίως για τον μικρούλη που περνά την 1η του πτερόρροια; Το αυγό είναι αρκετό;

Υ.Γ. Ο μικρούλης την τσακίζει! Απ' τη στιγμή που την έβαλα δεν έχει ξεκολλήσει. :Sign0008:

----------


## jk21

χωρις γρ δεν τα παω καλα στους υπολογισμους ,αλλα αν η υφη ηταν αφρατη ελαχιστα πριν το λασπωμενο ,παει να πει οτι εχει αρκετο αυγο για πρωτεινη 

για τωρα και για καναρινια εισαι μια χαρα

----------


## Pidgey

Σε ένα δοσομετρητή όπως αυτόν

 τα τσέκαρα τώρα και βγαίνουν:

4 κσ νιφάδες βρώμης 50 gr,
4 κσ ρυζάλευρο γύρω στα 70 gr
4 κσ φρυγανιά τριμμένη στα 50 gr

Τα κγ μου είναι δύσκολο να τα υπολογίσω.

Η υφή είναι αφράτη. Την τσέκαρα πριν να βάλω το περίπου 1/4 αυγού που είχε μείνει (αυγό έβαζα σταδικά σε κομματάκια για να ελέγχω την υφή), μου φάνηκε ότι αν το έβαζα θα λάσπωνε και έτσι το άφησα. Βασικά την είχα κάνει πριν κάποιες μέρες και όταν έβαλα το 1/4 αυγού στο τέλος μετά λάσπωσε.

----------


## misalouris

Πολύ καλή η αυγοτροφή ... δεν ξέρω σε μεγάλες ποσότητες τι μπορεί να γίνει... Δημήτρη καμιά ιδέα?

----------


## jk21

Νικο εσενα εχει περισσοτερα φυτικα λιπαρα (απο το λαδι που δεν εχει ο Ανδρεας αλλα εβαλε στην πορεια ο Αποστολης στη δευτερη προσπαθεια ) ,αλλα για τα γραμμαρια αμυλουχας βασης που βαζεις (αρκετα περισσοτερα απο τον Ανδρεα ) εχει λιγοτερα ζωικα απο το αυγο ,οπως και λιγοτερη πρωτεινη και μοιαζει πολυ η συσταση σου στην δευτερη του αποστολη ,αλλα μαλλον καπου χωλαινει ο τροπος μετρησης των γραμμαριων σου και ισως δεν ειναι τοσο πολυ η αμυλουχα βαση (αρα επαρκης η πρωτεινη )

σιγουρα ο δοσομετρητης μετρα γραμμαρια και οχι ml ; αν λεε γρ θα πρεπει να λεει και το ειδος της τροφης σε καθε βαθμονομηση για να τα αντιστοιχει με ογκο 


Γιαννη τι εννοεις ,τι μπορει να γινει; αντιστοιχη συνταγη σε γραμμαρια καθε υλικου; 

αν διατηρειται ;

πως την φτιαχνεις ολη μαζι σε μεγαλη ποσοτητα;

----------


## Pidgey

Ο δοσομετρητής μετράει gr και γράφει granulated sugar (κρυσταλλική ζάχαρη).

Τα μέτρησα πάλι κάποιος πιο προσεκτηκά και όλα βγαίνουν περίπου 50 gr το καθένα, σύνολο δηλαδή γύρω στα 150 gr. Για την πτερόρροια του μικρούλη η πρωτεϊνη είναι επαρκής;

----------


## jk21

50 γρ ζαχαρης δεν ειναι απαραιτητα 50 γρ αλευρι .εχω την ζυγαρια χωρις μπαταρια αυτη τη στιγμη .... αν μπορουσε καποιος να μετρησει 50 γρ ζαχαρης και μετα αλευρι με τον ιδιο ογκο με αυτη ,να δουμε ποσο ζυγιζει ...

----------


## gts38

εκανα κι εγω σημερα την αυγοτροφη στην αρχικη της μορφη χωρις ρυζαλευρο με νιφαδες βρωμης προσ8ετοντας λουιζα που ειχα στο ραφι μου και ριγανη..την τρωνε βλεπω . ομως μου βγηκε παρα πολυ. την εβαλα σε ενα μπολ στο ψυγειο. ποσο θα διατηρηθει? μηπως στην καταψυξη ειναι καλυτερα?

----------


## Pidgey

Κράτα αρχικά σε σακουλάκι τροφίμων ποσότητα 3 ημερών και την αφήνεις στη συντήρηση. Κρατάει μέχρι και 3 μέρες. Για το υπόλοιπο, ο καλύτερος και πιο ασφαλής τρόπος είναι να το χωρίσεις πάλι σε μερίδες 3 ημερών ανά σακουλάκι, τα βάζεις στην κατάψυξη και ξεπαγώνεις ένα σακουλάκι κάθε φορά που θέλεις να δώσεις αυγοτροφή.

Δεν ξέρω αν δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα π.χ. να τη βάλεις όλη στην κατάψυξη σε μπολάκι (χωρίς δηλαδή να τη χωρίσεις σε μερίδες) και κάθε φορά που θα θέλεις να δώσεις, να βγάζεις λίγη (μισό κ.γ. έως ένα για μια μέρα) με ένα κουταλάκι και να δείνεις άμεσα μόλις ξεπαγώσει. Ας πουν οι πιο "ειδικοί" γι αυτό τον τρόπο.

----------


## jk21

Aν μπορει να γινει αυτο και να βγαινει ευκολα με το κουταλακι (συνηθως βγαινει ) μια χαρα ειναι και ετσι

----------


## an.nicolaou

Σήμερα έκανα μεγαλύτερη ποσότητα.  
200 γρ βρώμη
4 αυγά
2 κτ θυμάρι
2κτ βασιλικό
3κτ ρίγανη
2κτ μέλη
1 τσόφλι
1κτ σουπιοκοκκαλο

Τα πουλιά την έφαγαν.
Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο μπορώ να την βελτιωσω.
Επίσης αυτό που με απασχολεί είναι πόσο θα κρατήσει στην ταιστρα χωρίς να χαλάσει.

----------


## jk21

αν εχεις πουλια με κιτρινο ή κοκκινο παραγοντα (εσυ νομιζω εχεις μονο γκλοστερ  ) προσθεσε και πολεντα αντι της μισης ποσοτητας βρωμης ,οσο βαφονται

----------


## an.nicolaou

Δημήτρη Καλημέρα.  Μόνο gloster εκ τρέφω.  Αρα δεν πρέπει να προσθέσω πολεντα?

----------


## jk21

την λαμψη στο κιτρινο ειτε εχουν κιτρινο στα φτερα τους ,ειτε κρυβεται σε αυτα (τα πρασινα λεγομενα πουλια ,κρυβουν κιτρινο στο φτερωμα ,που οταν λειπει ,τα πουλια ειναι γκρι (μπλε ) 

να ξερεις οτι αν θες να τονισεις την μελανινη στα πουλια σου ,για να εχουν εντονα χρωματα ,πρεπει να ενισχυσεις την τυροσινη στη διατροφη τους

*Γιατί η καρδερίνα μου έχει ξεθωριασμένη μάσκα ; ποστ 52*σημαντικη πηγη της ειναι το κανναβουρι ,που πρεπει να ειναι οι βασικοι λιπαροι σποροι στην πτεροροια μαζι με την περιλλα (τυροσινη ,αμινοξεα και ω3 το πρωτο  και ω3 σε ακομα μεγαλυτερη ποσοτητα κυριως η δευτερη ) σε βαρος των νιζερ και ρουπσεν που για διαφορους λογους τα θεωρω απο αχρηστα εως επικινδυνα (φτωχοτατο σε αμινοξεα το πρωτο και με φουλ λιπαρα ,χωρις ιχνος ω3 μεσα τους και επικινδυνο σε σημαντικη ποσοτητα  το αλλο για χιλιοειπωμενους λογους  )

στην αυγοτροφη σου ομως η ενισχυση μπορει να γινει με κολοκυθοσπορους (προσοχη να ειναι φρεσκιοι και διατηρημενοι σε ψυγειο ) και σουσαμι  .Αν η αυγοτροφη εχει αρκετη υγρασια ,θα προτιμουσα το σουσαμι εκτος αυτης

----------


## an.nicolaou

Ok θα ψάξω για σουσάμι.  Υπάρχουν διαφορετικά ειδη? Από οτι ξέρω έχουν οι υπεραγορες.

----------


## jk21

μαυρο και λευκο αλλα νομιζω ιδιο ειναι διατροφικα

----------


## an.nicolaou

Ok ευχαριστώ θα τους δίνω εναλλάξ μια αυγοτροφή μια σουσάμι.

----------


## jk21

στην πτεροροια η αυγοτροφη καλα ειναι να ειναι στανταρ εστω και σε μικρες ποσοτητες σε οσους δεν τα εχουν συνηθισει τα πουλια σε τακτικη χορηγηση .τα αμινοξεα της ειναι η βαση για το ευκολο περασμα της

----------


## an.nicolaou

Οκ  Δημήτρης.  Αν και εγώ βάζω μία αυγοτροφή μια γλυστηρίδα.

----------

